# Someone had a narrow escape.



## Jimbeamwhite (Jul 11, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-14110546

Fell on his saw and cut through a third of his neck, severing the jugular. I carry Celox any time I'm using a saw - I have the granules. Stick it in your pocket, it's cheap and easy to carry, might save your or someone else's life some day!


----------

